# tides and solunar tables



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

since I moved to the gulf coast six years ago I never paid much attention to tides or moon phases. I just go when I have time, I really enjoy dawn patrol, and late afternoon.

I put a pensacola tide and fishing times on my favorites and have been timing my fishing around their predictions. I've been gettin skunked more often than not. Have any of you had succses using tides and solunar tables?


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

*Pensacola Tides Forecast*

tides forecast for Pensacola represent BAY.. with a filling time approx 1hr 21min LATER than those on the GULF..

You are late for the party..

try this
http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast/destin


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tide and Solunar Tables*

QUOTE:Tide tables and solunar tables for sport fishers in Destin. Find out the forecast for high tides and low tides before setting out to fish, and other fishing-related data such as the lunar phase, tidal coefficient, sun and moon rising and setting times, hours of maximum fish activity, weather conditions in Destin ...UNQUOTE 

All this info? I've done less figuring preparing for a combat bombing mission.

I just go fishing when the urge hits me. If the fish are there, and feeding, I'm OK. If not; another day unwasted. C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*Hey RICK SHAW*

that's the one I've got . 600am to 800am today. guess Iam going to bundle up and do dawn patrol.
you wanna go Charlie?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing the Tables*



jcallaham said:


> that's the one I've got . 600am to 800am today. guess Iam going to bundle up and do dawn patrol.
> you wanna go Charlie?


I didn't see your post until too late. I'll have to take a rain check. Sorry.

Let us hear how you did? C2


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

*tidal effect on fishing productivity*

All this info? I've done less figuring preparing for a combat bombing mission.

I just go fishing when the urge hits me. If the fish are there, and feeding, I'm OK. If not; another day unwasted. C2

Charlie2.. this is why you are a Grouper and I am a Ruby Red Lip..

I got a lot to learn I guess... who needs information.. just move to the beach and tend the rod..


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

fished from dawn till 8.00 am,nice sunrise, freezing cold north wind, almost calm surf,lot's of bird activity about 1/4 mile out,really amazing dive bombers,looked like some sort of duck. moved my rods 3 times into different looking water, long casts, medium and short casts, all the same result,nothing.
So I think I can answer my own question here. that is solunar tables can be useful as they do predict active feeding times as as evidenced by all the bird activity,but as they relate to surf fishing they are only part of the equation, I belive water temps and wave conditions are important as well as other things I haven't learned about yet.
For me surf fishing is still a matter of luck,I put bait on a hook, throw it out there and hope something grabs it. But really that is surf fishing, maybe I spend to much time watching TV fishing shows and reading about all the fish others catch.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

are you touching your bait with your thumbs? If you do so, they will not bite it in the surf. That could be the problem.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Solunar Tables*

Remember!

If the fish are there and feeding, you will catch fish! If they aren't; you'll get skunked! - Charlie2

You may as well be watching one of those fishing shows where the 'experts' catch a fish on every cast. Believe me; it doesn't happen that way all of the time. Some times the film crew gets a boat ride with no pictures. The 'experts' won't talk about it.

I firmly believe that if you fish at daylight and sundown, you will catch fish more often. Another factor is current; no current. ; no fish.

Fish the tides because tide = current. There are other factors affecting current, but tide = current = fish.

Learn the fish migration patterns.

After all this: I watch the Pompano Tree. When the leaves fall off in the Fall, the Pomano are going South. When the leaves come out in the Spring; the Spring migration happens. Very Scientific.:thumbup: C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! Rick Shaw and Charlie2 on the same thread. There's just got to be some Pompano around here somewhere!

I'm changing my name to Black Drum Joe!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

osborne311 said:


> are you touching your bait with your thumbs? If you do so, they will not bite it in the surf. That could be the problem.


That's it!:thumbup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Tables*

PJ: I'm still mulling over on how to put a bait on without touching it with your thumbs.  What do you use?

I fish with jigs and don't have the problem. I 'run and gun'. 

Black Drum?? I've caught several that I couldn't lift. Good steady fight. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My wife baits my hook Charlie. 

Black Drum are rampant over this way. I'll eat a small BD, but not interested in the bigger variety. I think it's the texture of the meat that throws me off.

I see jcallaham is in here, too. Maybe we should call it the LA (Lower Alabama) Fishing Forum. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*No Thumb Baiting*

I've been sitting here watching it rain while practicing baiting a hook with my toes. I already know how to use chopsticks but it's nice to have a backup.  

I'm with you with eating these critters. I will eat a pan sized one by cooking it real fast so I don't have to look for worms.C2


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I firmly believe the more you fish the more you will catch

do your thing...

who needs to study anyway... think like a fish


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

It is very tricky to put squid or other softish bait on a hook without using the thumbs but it is imperative to catch fish. :whistling:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Presenceon the beach*



Rick Shaw said:


> I firmly believe the more you fish the more you will catch
> 
> do your thing...
> 
> who needs to study anyway... think like a fish


Yeppers; you definitely have to be there on the beach when they're there and feeding.

I consulted a 'Best Time To Fish' table today, and it totally disagrees with others that I've read. C2


----------

